# MacBook Pro : traces de doigts :o(



## davegahan06 (20 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Je possède un MBP 15 avec un écran brillant. Du coup, les traces de doigts sont nombreuses.

Etant donné qu'il existe environ 1434353545 produits "miracles" pour nettoyer son écran mais aussi pour nettoyer la coque du MBP, lequel (ou lesquels) vous semblent vraiment efficace(s) ?

Merci par avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## kisco (20 Avril 2010)

davegahan06 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je possède un MBP 15 avec un écran brillant. Du coup, les traces de doigts sont nombreuses.
> 
> ...



Salut,

Pour moi un chiffon microfibre humidifié à l'eau tiède suffit. 

Surtout attention à ne pas trop humidifer pour pas que l'eau - ou n'importe quel autre produit - ne coule!


----------



## davegahan06 (21 Avril 2010)

kisco a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Pour moi un chiffon microfibre humidifié à l'eau tiède suffit.
> 
> Surtout attention à ne pas trop humidifer pour pas que l'eau - ou n'importe quel autre produit - ne coule!




Le chiffon Apple livré avec le MBP humidifié fait donc l'affaire ?


----------



## kippei (22 Avril 2010)

davegahan06 a dit:


> Le chiffon Apple livré avec le MBP humidifié fait donc l'affaire ?



Je confirme,

C'est plus sur que se risquer à mettre des produits chimiques souvent corrosifs sur son bel écran


----------



## scaryfan (22 Avril 2010)

Le chiffon Apple est très bien conçu !
D'ailleurs c'est le même que celui livré avec les derniers Ipod...

Et puis, il faut aussi éviter de toucher l'écran du MBP... ça limitera déjà bien les traces doigts...


----------



## t-bo (22 Avril 2010)

Il en existe des milliers mais généralement on le même effet 

Il suffit d'un chiffon micro-fibre + produit pour écran LCD. 

Tout simplement


----------



## davegahan06 (22 Avril 2010)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Il en existe des milliers mais généralement on le même effet
> 
> Il suffit d'un chiffon micro-fibre + produit pour écran LCD.
> 
> Tout simplement




Sans faire de pub, les produits pour écrans LCD vendus par exemple sur le site de la Fnac sont bons ?


----------



## t-bo (22 Avril 2010)

Oui, c'est rare qu'un produit LCD va t'abimer ton écran ou ne pas le nettoyer  Je ne connais personne qui m'a dit que telle ou telle marque était pas bonne. Ou alors ils s'en servent mal.

Sinon pour être sur, prend une "marque" plutot qu'un produit estampillé Fnac. Mais bon...
Ou tu as même le kit iKlear que vend Apple  Mais assez cher. Moi je l'utilise.


----------



## Yip (22 Avril 2010)

kisco a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Pour moi un chiffon microfibre humidifié à l'eau tiède suffit.
> 
> Surtout attention à ne pas trop humidifer pour pas que l'eau - ou n'importe quel autre produit - ne coule!



La meilleure réponse !

Inutile d'aller acheter des produits plus ou moins chers et plus ou moins risqués (et polluants).

Dans un sujet similaire j'avais répondu :

Un sopalin légèrement humidifié sur un coin avec de l'eau très chaude + une petite goutte de produit vaisselle ou de savon, ça décrasse très bien, en retournant le sop. on frotte avec une zone humide pour enlever le savon, presque pas besoin de sécher, ça s'évapore seul en général.

Au pire un coup de microfibre sèche et c'est nickel de chez nickel.


----------



## t-bo (22 Avril 2010)

Attention avec vos méthodes de grands-mères, les produits LCD ont généralement la faculté d'être anti-statique en plus, donc ca empeche que la poussière se dépose. Du moins, moins rapidement...

@Yip : surtout pas de sopalin, ca se peluche, laisse des particules... Un  tissu / chiffon de préférence. Et un produit LCD n'est pas risqué. Faut arrêter


----------



## salamander (22 Avril 2010)

Pourquoi mettre ses doigts sur l'écran déjà ??? Il est pas tactile.....


----------



## t-bo (22 Avril 2010)

salamander a dit:


> Pourquoi mettre ses doigts sur l'écran déjà ??? Il est pas tactile.....



Les gens qui n'ont pas le même sens de l'entretien  Certains pour montrer des choses à l'écran, le touche.


----------



## Yip (22 Avril 2010)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Attention avec vos méthodes de grands-mères, les produits LCD ont généralement la faculté d'être anti-statique en plus, donc ca empeche que la poussière se dépose. Du moins, moins rapidement...



Attention galopin ! et la politesse avec les croulants anciens ? 

(mince comment on fait les mots barrés ?)

On parle surtout des traces de doigts et autres crottes de nez, je parlais surtout de nettoyage, les poussières c'est différent ! :rose:


----------



## salamander (22 Avril 2010)

Le coup des gens qui viennent te mettre les doigts sur l'écran c'est typiquement le genre de truc qui m'énerve, mais à un point.....


----------



## t-bo (22 Avril 2010)

Yip a dit:


> Attention galopin ! et la politesse avec les croulants anciens ?
> 
> (mince comment on fait les mots barrés ?)
> 
> On parle surtout des traces de doigts et autres crottes de nez, je parlais surtout de nettoyage, les poussières c'est différent ! :rose:



Tu vas pas faire deux traitements sur ton écran... Autant avoir un produit qui nettoie tout d'un coup


----------



## Yip (23 Avril 2010)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Tu vas pas faire deux traitements sur ton écran... Autant avoir un produit qui nettoie tout d'un coup



Vivi, j'essayais juste de rattraper le coup 

Ceci dit, les poussières ne me gênent pas avec ma méthode, je trouve que ça ne revient pas trop, et sinon un petit coup de microfibre et je suis tranquille pour plusieurs jours. Et c'est plus économique et plus écolo. et grombela et scrogneugneu, radote radote.


----------



## manustyle (24 Avril 2010)

Sur mon Unibody, j'ai les touches qui marquent légèrement l'écran.

Je nettoie avec un produit + chiffon pour LCD acheté dans une grande surface. C'est impeccable.


----------

